# Why has the blue water been soooo far out lately?



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

Any ideas why blue water has been way out since early July?

Will the T.S./Hurricane entering the gulf bring it closer? I think I recall that it pushes in after hurricanes. 

I do know the bottom fishing is good after a hurricane. 

Maybe that is something to look forward to.


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

does it have anything to do with the rain amount? and the fish do get pushed in closer


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Rain, dominant west winds and currents. Its all been against us lately but hopefully that'll change with the first cool fronts.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

The blue water has been pushed out by the amount of rain running out of Alabama and Mississippi. Primarily, the dirty water has come out of Mobile Bay. Mobile Bay flushes all the water from the Tombigbee and Alabama Rivers, as well as all tributaries. And with all the local rain in July and August, this is a lot of water to flush. And that water is dirty.

In addition, we always have light winds, primarily out of the SW, during July and August. There is very little in the way of S/SE winds. So, this blows the dirty river water from Louisiana, Mississippi, and Alabama to the east.

We almost always see the blue water move further offshore during August. If we don't have some unusual weather event and rain remains rare like it usually does in September, we will have clean water again soon. 

The Mississippi River is extraordinarly low, so the Mississippi shouldn't remain a major issue. As long as we can avoid the daily rains in the middle of Mississippi and Alabama like we had for much of the last 6 weeks it will clean up fast, as long as the rain continues to stay away.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

X10

It's always the west wind flow and the Mississippi river flooding. Remember 2009..? No blue water all year b/c of these conditions.


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

*Post Isaac-bluewater?*

So, will storm push bluewater in with the East/SE winds?

I know bottom fishing is usually good. 

Thinking maybe same for bluewater. 

Might try this weekend. 

Any thoughts?


----------

